# Found a few egg cases and new to this



## rcrev (Apr 27, 2009)

I found a couple of mantis egg sacks while pulling out a few bushes. What can I do to preserve them? I enjoy macro photography and would like to capture their life cycle. Also I would like to bring one egg case to my friends house. All advice is appreciated.


----------



## Xenomantis (Apr 27, 2009)

If you post a picture of the ooth, we might be able to identify it for you. You could then get some species-specific advice.

I think there's an ooth I.D. page too somewhere... One sec...

Here's the link:

http://insectstore.com/praying_mantis_ooth...ntification.php

And, Welcome to the wonderful world of Mantis Keeping!


----------



## Katnapper (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi Ray, and welcome to the forum.  Take a gander at the Breeding and Nymph Care section, get a tall drink, and start reading, lol. You'll find the basics and lots of helpful info in past threads. Once you do a little beginner's research, and then still have specific questions... fire away!


----------



## rcrev (Apr 28, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hi Ray, and welcome to the forum.  Take a gander at the Breeding and Nymph Care section, get a tall drink, and start reading, lol. You'll find the basics and lots of helpful info in past threads. Once you do a little beginner's research, and then still have specific questions... fire away!


Thanks for a starting point.

Re: photos

I've been photographing the Cases every day and would love to post images but, I lost my laptop to a glass of water and am waiting on my new one  though I'll see what I can do.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome Ray, Where abouts are you from? Just take a pair of clippers and snip the branch the ooth is on that u want to move and leave enough to tape or tie onto a branch in your friends yard, unless u r putting it in a contaier to hatch, if so then glue the branch onto the cup lid and mist a few times a week till hatching.


----------



## Rick (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome. If they have already hatched there is nothing you need to do to preserve them as ooths will last a long time especially indoors.


----------



## rensallar (May 14, 2009)

Welcome! how are your ooths doing.. have they hatched?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 14, 2009)

Where did u go Ray? :blink:


----------



## revmdn (May 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kaddock (May 18, 2009)

welcome!


----------

